# which is the difference between Enneagram 7 and 8??



## Oyashiro-Sama (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm confused, the two types are so similar that i can't get a sense of their differences,i know if I'm 8w7 or 7w8 but later i will create a topic in "what is the enneagram type?" please,I don't want to send me links to other pages that end up confusing me more.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Both are motivated by the lust for life, however their response to conflict is fundamentally different. This is naturally confusing to tell, if you have both 7 and 8 in your tritype. 

7: Usually maneuvers their way around conflict i.e. changing subjects, because conflict can be negative or 'not fun'. Humor or playful wit can be used to diffuse conflict ("charm to disarm")
8: Usually feels indifferent or holds their ground; they are more likely challenge the stressor; tactical retreat if necessarily. There's more of a more serious "don't mess with me" attitude


----------



## Oyashiro-Sama (Sep 23, 2015)

Quang said:


> 7: Usually maneuvers their way around conflict i.e. changing subjects, because conflict can be negative or 'not fun'. Humor or playful wit can be used to diffuse conflict ("charm to disarm")
> 8: Usually feels indifferent or holds their ground; they are more likely challenge the stressor; tactical retreat if necessarily. There's more of a more serious "don't mess with me" attitude


so,what it differs with type 8w9 8w7?


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

SeeU said:


> so,what it differs with type 8w9 8w7?


8w7: Louder, active energy, spontaneous, expansive, charismatic
8w9: Calmer, conservative energy, consistent, preserving, territorial 

It's the difference between SX (hot) and SP (cold)


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

The 7's vice is gluttony. Envision being at a feast and wanting to eat EVERYTHING and putting a small amount of everything on your plate.

The 8's vice is lust. Envision being at a feast and overloading your plate with only one dish and ravenously digging into that.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Quang said:


> 8w7: Louder, active energy, spontaneous, expansive, charismatic
> 8w9: Calmer, conservative energy, consistent, preserving, territorial
> 
> It's the difference between SX (hot) and SP (cold)


What about the difference then between a Sp 8w7 and a Sx 8w9?


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

@SeeU Eight and Seven are incredibly different... the better question would be, what do they have in common? (Not sure how I would answer that).
What have you read about the enneagram? If you pick up Sandra Maitri's "The Spiritual Dimension of the Enneagram" or The Riso & Hudson "Wisdom of the Enneagram", they will pretty much tell everything you need to know. Then, if you have more specific questions, ask them here


----------



## Axe (Aug 1, 2014)

Draconic said:


> What about the difference then between a Sp 8w7 and a Sx 8w9?


sp is my house, my posessions etc... sx is more like my life..

oh shit just noticed after responding that you did sp 8w7 to sx 8w9... missed the diff wing

7 is more scattered, into more things. 9s is more unconcerned and restrictive.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Draconic said:


> What about the difference then between a Sp 8w7 and a Sx 8w9?


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Quang said:


>


Haha xD

I'd say
sp 8w7; cold activity
sx 8w9; hot calmness


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

Quang said:


>


And the Socratic method claims its second victim.


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

Draconic said:


> I'd say
> sp 8w7; cold activity
> sx 8w9; hot calmness


I was going to say something similar, but with more words. This is better.


----------



## Noodle Dance (Sep 30, 2015)

Take an extreme scenario, like hatred, love, danger or a dreamlike reality and look at your pattern.

How do you behave towards the person you love for ex? sharing fun and exploring or protecting, strenghtening?


----------

